# Hello



## Repatilian (Mar 5, 2010)

I was wondering if i have enough power to run 2 powered subwoofers and 2 floorstanding Cerwin-Vega VE-12's. The reciever is a 5.1 Yamaha. It's model number is RX-V363. It say's it has 240 watts on the back. It was a 235 dollar one at Best Buy. I know it's not good to clip your speakers. I don't know if i'm too underpowered. The subwoofers have there own amps. I just don't wanna damage my speakers. The subs are Klipsche Synergy Sub-12 and a Cerwin-Vega Cmx-12S-Na. They are both 12's. Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The 240 watts listed on the back is how much power the unit draws, not what it outputs. The Yamaha RX-V363 has a power rating of 100 watts at 1 kHz and 0.9% THD into 8 Ω for the front, center and surround channels. This rating does not specifiy whether that is with all channels driven or just one channel driven at a time. One can infer from the spec sheet that this receiver is probably capable of less than 50 watts per channel at 20Hz-20kHz and 0.06% THD into 8 Ω. Your Cerwin Vega VE-12 speakers are relatively efficient (93dB/1w/1m) though, so that is a good thing; the amplifier section of the RX-V363 won't have to work as hard to get a satisfying sound level. However, it is still possible to drive that receiver into clipping if you are listening at very loud volumes (105 dB+). If you use a high pass filter (setting front speakers to "small") to relieve the VE-12s of low frequency duty that the powered subwoofers would take then the receiver would have to work less and clipping would be even less of a concern.


----------



## Repatilian (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet thanks man. :bigsmile:


----------

